# Carburetor Floods and Pours Out Fuel



## ru55wood5 (Jun 12, 2022)

So a general search for causes but I will give you the details I have. The problem is a rebuilt (by me) Zama C1U-W32 carburetor used a string trimmer. The trimmer wouldn't run, I bought a Stens carb rebuild kit and replaced the guts. I put the body of the carb in an ultrasonic cleaner, put it all back together and it started right up...and then it flooded...and then the carburetor pulled all the fuel out of the tank. The metering works, I hear it opening and closing. The needle valve holds and the spring does seat the needle valve.

It has a new purge valve as well. That has been checked a number of times to make sure i installed fuel lines correctly...but the purge valve does not return back to normal state. I compress it and it stays compressed almost as it the tank vent isn't returning fuel. When I pull that line off, it purge valve functions as intended.

Can a faulty tank vent be responsible for the carb pumping all the fuel onto the ground? Can an internal check valve have failed and stuck open?

It's not an expensive carb, and a chinesium carb is en route, but enquiring minds gotta know!

Russ


----------



## ru55wood5 (Jun 17, 2022)

ru55wood5 said:


> So a general search for causes but I will give you the details I have. The problem is a rebuilt (by me) Zama C1U-W32 carburetor used a string trimmer. The trimmer wouldn't run, I bought a Stens carb rebuild kit and replaced the guts. I put the body of the carb in an ultrasonic cleaner, put it all back together and it started right up...and then it flooded...and then the carburetor pulled all the fuel out of the tank. The metering works, I hear it opening and closing. The needle valve holds and the spring does seat the needle valve.
> 
> It has a new purge valve as well. That has been checked a number of times to make sure i installed fuel lines correctly...but the purge valve does not return back to normal state. I compress it and it stays compressed almost as it the tank vent isn't returning fuel. When I pull that line off, it purge valve functions as intended.
> 
> ...


It helps if you route the fuel lines correctly. First carb rebuild. Success! Zama C1U-W32


----------

